# Scheibenbremse schleift bei neuem Rad... Hilfe!



## djzdee (1. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe gestern mein Grand Canyon 7.0 erhalten und bin begeistert! Es sieht wirklich super aus und scheint nach der ersten kleinen Tour auch tolle Fahreigenschaften (insb. Vortrieb) zu haben.

Ein Problem habe ich jedoch. Die Scheibenbremse (Formula Oro K 18) vorne schleift leicht. Hinten dagegen gibt es keine Probleme. Da ich mit Scheibenbremsen unerfahren bin, freue ich mich über eure Hilfe.

Hier meine Beobachtung: Wenn man das Rad vorne in der Luft dreht hört man immer wieder ein ganz leichtes leises Schleifen (nur an einer kurzen Stelle der Scheibe). Das Vorderrad habe ich mehrfach (auch unter Druck auf die Federgabel) eingespannt, das Schleifen geht aber nicht weg.

Wenn ich durch den Bremssattel hindurch beim Drehen des Rades die Scheibe beobachte, ist eine wirklich minimale Taumelbewegung der Bremsscheibe erkennbar. Die Scheibe schleift immer wieder minimal an den Bremsklötzen. Es kommt aber zu keiner Bremswirkung. Wenn ich per Hand die Bremsklötze (an der Feder) etwas hin und herbewege bekomme ich das Drehen des Rades auch schleiffrei hin. Sobald ich die Bremse aber wieder normal betätige ist das schleifen wieder da. Beim fahren merke ich eigentlich nichts. Nur wenn ich mit einer stärkeren Neigung in die Kurve oder im Wiegetritt am Berg fahre, höre ich auch bei der Fahrt gelegentlich ein kurzes schleifen - ohne spürbare Bremswirkung.

Fragen: Ist das bei einem neuen Rad normal? Verschwindet das Schleifen wenn die Bremse nach etwas mehr km eingefahren ist? Kann ich selbst die Bremse nachjustieren? Wie? Dürfte der Fehler bei einem komplett neuen Bike überhaupt auftreten - das Hinterrad schleift ja schließlich gar nicht? Müsste das Vorderrad ggf. getauscht werden, da eine minimale Taumelbewegung der Bremsscheibe nicht sein dürfte (ggf. Transportschaden)?

Was ratet ihr mir?

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Viele Grüße


----------



## ashtray (1. Mai 2007)

Das ist wohl normal. Hatte selbiges Problem bei meiner Hinterradbremse, was nunmehr nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (1. Mai 2007)

Das ist normal. Erstens ist die Bremse nicht eingefahren, zweitens ist die Scheibe vorne grösser als hinten und somit ist es deutlich leichter dass sie sich ein wenig verbiegt resp. Spiel hat bei der Kurvenhatz.

Am besten du zeigst deine Schrauberfähigkeiten, nimmst den 5er Inbus zur Hand und richtest nach Augenmass den Sattel so, dass die Scheibe perfekt mittig läuft...


----------



## djzdee (1. Mai 2007)

Hast du irgendwas geändert oder fährt sich das von alleine ein?
Wie viele Kilometer bist du etwa gefahren, bis das Schleifen weg war?


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Mai 2007)

Anfangs hats auch bei mir geschliffen. Dann bin ich rumgefahren um das Schleifen wegzukriegen. Nach ein paar mal starkem Einbremsen wars ok, zwischendurch klirrte es aber dennoch.

Geändert habe ich dann nur die Position des Bremssattels.
Ich habe die beiden Schrauben am Adapter (NICHT von Adapter zu Gabel!) gelöst und dann mit Augenmass die Scheibe exakt mittig zwischen die Beläge gebracht und die Schrauben wieder angezogen. Inzwischen klirrt und schleift da nix mehr, lediglich das *GRAUSAME* gequietsche beim Bremsen am VR nervt die Wanderer (mich nicht da ich meistens eh mit Stöpseln fahre). Warum dass es auf einmal jedoch so quietscht, weiss ich nicht, das war früher nur bei feuchten Belägen so. Ist das vielleicht ein Frühwarnsystem, dass die Beläge bald unten sind?


----------



## two wheels (1. Mai 2007)

Also:

Bremssattel lösen! Bremse ziehen und bei gezogener Bremse den Sattel wieder anziehen, am besten mit Drehmomentschlüssel!
Das die Bremse in der Kurve etc schleift ist das normalste der Welt, weil die seitlichen Kräfte die auf die Gabel wirken von einer Seite plötzlich viel stärker sind und da der Abstand zwischen Scheibe und Belägen niht wirklich gross ist, kanns da halt schon mal schlreifen.

Sollte also wirklich keine Sache sein sowas! Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Herr Schwall (1. Mai 2007)

wieder einer

die wahren Helden

Null Ahnung von Nix - aber ein Versenderbike kaufen weil glaubt nen Hunderter gespart zu haben.
Und noch nicht mal was von einer Suchfunktion gehört.
Wahre Helden.

ride on


----------



## two wheels (1. Mai 2007)

Ja das wäre allenfalls auch ne Idee fürs nächste mal! 
Wenn man sich halt nicht so auskennt beim Händler kaufen. Man fährt nicht immer billiger beim Versender.
Ansonsten gilt, einfach ein wenig ausprobieren, habe mir so auch das meiste beigebracht und den Rest kann man hier nachlesen, wie zb. das "Scheibe scleift" Thema wurde hier schon desöfteren behandelt. Aber besser man fragt ein weiteres mal, als das man irgendeinen Mist macht und so die Freude am Bike/biken verliert!


----------



## djzdee (1. Mai 2007)

Herzlichen Dank @two wheels und @AmmuNation,

eure Tipps, mein 5er Inbus und meine Schrauberfähigkeiten haben geholfen. 
Die Scheibe schleift nicht mehr und sitzt mittig! Quietschen tut es auch nicht!  Herzlichen Dank an Euch!

@ Herr Schwall: Ein schönes Canyon-Bike gibt es nun mal nicht beim Händler um die Ecke... 

also ride on!


----------



## two wheels (1. Mai 2007)

na siehst du, ist doch gar nicht schwer.
Jetzt einfach immer ein wenig schrauben und probieren. Das wichtigste anständiges Werkzeug kaufen, dann macht das schrauben noch mehr Spass...


----------



## Herr Schwall (1. Mai 2007)

ja ja, nur weil Canyon der einzige Hersteller am Markt is, der schöne Bikes baut hast dus gekauft.
Und nur deshalb. is klar.

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (1. Mai 2007)

@ Herr Schwall,

sag bloß man weiß all die Antworten über Bremsen etc wenn man sich ein Bike beim Händler an der Ecke kauft?

Ich geh mal davon aus das du noch nie eine (dumme) Frage gestellt hast, brauchst du aber auch nicht, du hast ja deine dummen Antworten.  

Als du eingeschult wurdest, kamst du wohl direkt in die Oberstufe....zum unterrichten!

Aber du hast Recht, wieder ein Held!


----------



## Herr Schwall (1. Mai 2007)

genau

für all die Antworten hat man dann ja seinen Händler.

Ich, ich sammle zuerst selbstständig Informationen und versuche mein grosses Hirn zu benutzen.
Und wenn dann noch was unklar ist, dann stell ich dumme Fragen.

So und nu, Herr Oberklug********r, erklär dem dummen Schwall doch bitte auch was so dumm war, an meinen Antworten?

(das mit der Einschulung weiss ich gar nix mehr so genau - is schon so lange her)

ride  on


----------



## djzdee (1. Mai 2007)

@Herr Schwall: Vor meinem Kauf war ich auch bei verschiedenen Fachhändlern (zur Info auch in und um Nürnberg... ;-)) um mir andere bikes anzusehen. Mir persönlich (!) hatte das Canyon aber einfach am besten gefallen - sicher haben auch andere Hersteller schöne bikes, aber mich haben einfach die Optik und das Gesamtpaket (Ausstattung und natürlich auch der Preis) des Canyon überzeugt. Das Bike muss aber nicht jedem Gefallen - es lebe die Vielfalt!

Mit Scheibenbremsen hatte ich einfach keine Erfahrung. Und bevor ich bei einem neuen Rad rumschraube - daher erst die Frage im Forum. Für solche Fragen ist ein Forum ja schließlich auch da. Wer nicht antworten will, muss es ja nicht. Interessant wenn du die Beiträge aber dennoch liest und sogar kommentierts.  

Generell hätte mir mein Problem auch bei einem Bike vom Händler passieren können (das Schleifen war ja nur minimal). Ich frage mich da nur, wie ich den am Feiertag den 1. Mai erreicht hätte? Auch da hätte ich wahrscheinlich erst hier gepostet und wäre mir hier netterweise von anderen Bikern geholfen worden! Die umständlichere Alternative wäre gewesen bis morgen zu warten und mit dem Bike wieder zum Händler zu fahren.  

Letztlich funzt nun alles und ich bin glücklich mit dem Bike.  

and finally: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten!
Den Beweis haben wir (du) hier erbracht...  

carpe diem


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. Mai 2007)

hätteste mal direkt beim herrn schwall vor ort gekauft, dann wär dein kopf jetzt nicht mit unnötigem wissen über bremsen-justage belastet...


----------



## magicnight (2. Mai 2007)

Hi auch,

das Quietschen (Formula bianco) konnte ich stark reduzieren:

- Scheibe nach Einfahrzeit (einige 1000 Hm Abfahrten, Scheibe zeigt deutliche Dunkelfärbung wo die Beläge aufsetzen) abmontiert und eine Viertelumdrehung versetzt
- Scheibe beim Einbau in Fahrtrichtung gedrückt (Scheibe "hängt" danach beim Bremsen im Befestigungsloch)
- Hochtemperaturpaste auf die Rückseite der Beläge aufgebracht.
- Schrauben der Scheibe mit Drehmomentschlüssel erst auf 2 Nm, dann nach Vorschrift angezogen.

Das alles hat richtig was gebracht.

Edit: Dass die Bremse gelegentlich beim Kurvenfahren "ssiingh" macht ist normal. Das liegt an der Verwindung des Bikes bzw. der Gabel.

Viele Gruesse
Chris.


----------



## Didi123 (2. Mai 2007)

Lasst mal den Herrn Schwall in Ruhe, ist ja wohl wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt, die Suchfunktion zu bemühen...!

Vielleicht auch hier mal lesen: *klick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (2. Mai 2007)

Ja, das ist wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt. Ein kurzer Hinweis darauf wie von dir ist ja OK.

Aber der Ton macht die Musik und den richtigen Ton hat Herr Schwall trotz seines "großen Gehirns" nicht getroffen.

Und ausserdem: Im Titel steht doch ganz klar um was es geht!

Jeder der reinglotzt macht es freiwillig. Wer nicht auf die Frage antworten will, braucht einfach nicht reinzuklicken, zu lesen und zu posten. Die Forumswelt ist so einfach...


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Mai 2007)

magicnight schrieb:


> - Scheibe nach Einfahrzeit (einige 1000 Hm Abfahrten, Scheibe zeigt deutliche Dunkelfärbung wo die Beläge aufsetzen) abmontiert und eine Viertelumdrehung versetzt
> Darf ich fragen, was das bringt? Immerhin dreht die Scheibe ja genau gleich an den Belägen vorbei?
> 
> - Scheibe beim Einbau in Fahrtrichtung gedrückt (Scheibe "hängt" danach beim Bremsen im Befestigungsloch)
> ...



Man dankt im voraus für helfende Antworten gegen quietschende Italienerinnen


----------



## Bozopelli (2. Mai 2007)

Hochtemperaturpaste würde mich auch interessieren.

Ich würd da an sowas wie dickflüssiges, hellglühendes Eisen denken *g*

Das anziehender Schrauben mit zunächst geringem Drehmoment verhindert, dass sich die Scheibe aus ihrer gewollten Position (in Fahrtrichtung gedreht) durch Festziehen der Schrauben und das vom Schraubenkopf übertragene Moment verdreht. wenn erst mal alle Schrauben ein wenig klemmen, reicht das Moment nicht mehr aus um die Scheibe zurückzudrehen.


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Mai 2007)

Dafür drücke ich die Scheibe konstant gegen die Schrauben und ziehe dann gefühlsmässig mit ein paar Nm an, bevor der Dremo angesetzt wird....


----------



## Didi123 (2. Mai 2007)

Ammu, was ist denn ein "Schräglagen-Schmitt""...??


----------



## CTD (3. Mai 2007)

fällt manchen von euch eigentlich auf, dass sie sich permanent durch unfreundlichkeiten auszeichnen? wenn man eine frage für unsinnig, dumm oder was auch immer hält, dann kann man sich doch einfach die zeit sparen und nichts posten. und wenn schon der oberlehrer durchkommt, dann wäre ein gewisser ton, auch in einem forum, durchaus angebracht. andernfalls muss ich davon ausgehen, dass einfach ein paar besonder gern belehrende im forum hier (nicht nur in diesem thread!) massiv komplexbeladen sind. vermutlich abseits des cyber-space so ein mittelding ziwschen mauerblümchen und sozialinkompetenzler. das eine ist meistens folge des anderen. natürlich ist nur so eine vermutung, aber "normal" ist das verhalten hier jedenfalls nicht.

@topic: vor dem einbau die beläge mit einem schraubenzieher vorsichtig in die ausgangsposition zurückdrücken hätte vermutlich auch geholfen, dann justieren sie sich neu. abgesehen davon finde ich absolt nichts dabei diese frage hier in dem bereich des forums zu posten, da ja mit einer gewissen häufung von forumla oro-fahrern zu rechnen ist.


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2007)

Zwar nicht ganz zum Thema Bremsen passend, aber zum immer wiederkehrenden "Fachhändler"-Thema:

Ich hab grad meine Laufräder zum zentrieren beim *Fach*händler abgegeben. Beim Blick auf die Vorderradnabe (Steckachse) fragte mich der überaus genervte Mechaniker: "Wo is'n das Ding was da rein gehört?" Ich hab ihm dann -noch freundlich- gesagt, dass die Steckachse in der Gabel zu Hause steckt,da er sie auf seinem Zentrierständer eh nicht gebrauchen kann, und dass es Zentrieradapter für Steckachsen Z.B. von Magura für'n Fünfer gibt. Ich sei durchaus zuversichtlich, dass es in der Werkstatt sowas gäbe, schließlich würden in dem Laden ja ne Menge Bikes mit Steckachsnaben verkauft. Das nahm der gute Mann dann zum Anlass demonstrativ mit den Augen zu rollen. Auch für meinen Wunsch, die Räder schön fest anzuknallen, da ich sie recht heftig ran nehme hatte er wenig Verständnis.

Die beste Anekdote sparte er sich für den Schluss auf: 32,50  (nur für's Zentrieren, nicht einspeichen)

Tja nun liegen die Dinger da und ich hab n echt schlechtes Gefühl...

Soviel zum Thema Beratung und Service beim Fachhändler. Und zum Thema dumme Fragen: Gibt's nicht! Nur dumme Antworten. Dafür haben wir hier ja n Paar gute Beispiele gesehen...


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2007)

Aaaahaaa !

Ich seh' grade, der Herr Schwall ist Fahrrad - Verticker (und offensichtlich auch noch Cube- Mann)  

Dann is schon klar, warum er so'n Hals hat. Da wagt es doch ein Hersteller, alle Marktsegmente, die auch der eigene Hersteller bedient, mit gleichwertigen Bikes zu beliefern, ohne Herrn Schwall und seine Kollegen dabei mit einer Möglichkeit zum Geld verdienen zu bedenken. Und - das ist der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit - gibt es dann auch noch Leute, die sich den Hunderter (den ja sonst Herr Schwall einstecken würde) für was anderes hernehmen. Dass diese Leute dann auch noch anstatt sich von ihm vorschreiben zu lassen, was gut für sie ist, Rat in einer Internet-Community holen, muss Herrn Schwall ja an den Rand des nervlichen Abgrunds bringen. 

Daher schlage ich mal vor, den rüden Ton mit Milde zu betrachten. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass Herrn Schwalls Arbeitgeber die gleiche Milde walten lässt, wenn Beratungsgespräche mit renitenten Störern... ääääh Kunden im ähnlichen Tonfall ablaufen.

By the way: Ich glaube, *wenn* ich meine Laufräder denn irgendwie brauchbar wiederkriege, kauf ich mir dann auch noch nen Zentrierständer. Dann mach ich wirklich *alles* selbst. Wie man hier sieht, kann man durchaus kontrovers diskutieren, ob es sich denn wirklich lohnt den lokalen Händler durch Aufträge zu unterstützen...


----------



## two wheels (3. Mai 2007)

Naja, ich bin auf dem besten Weg dazu! Bringe mir immr mehr und mehr selber bei. Hier lesen, nachher probieren...
Die gewissen Händler haben leider unheimlich Mühe damit, wenn der Kunde mal was wissen möchte, oder vielleicht mal einen Einwand bringt!
Hbe mir auch schon den einen oder anderen "schön" verpackten dummen Spruch anhören müssen.
Sorry, aber wenn meine Kunden was wissen möchten, erkläre ich das dennen noch so gerne.


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ammu, was ist denn ein "Schräglagen-Schmitt""...??



Du liest wohl keine Mountainbike, was? 

Schräglagen-Schmitt ist der Thomas Schmitt, ein neuer im Team der den Reifentest gemacht hat. Da hat er seinen übernamen Schräglagen-Schmitt bekommen, weil er immer auf der Kante fuhr.

Da ich das auch sehr oft und gern mache, habe ich mir den Übernamen mal selbst gegeben, da schon sehr vielen meine gefährliche Kurvenlage aufgefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerd.B (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe - immer noch - dasselbe Problem an meinem (auch neuen) Centurion Backfire Hydro XT, Modell 2006. Erste Fahrt mit dem neuen Bike war im Februar 07, seitdem reklamiere ich die VR Bremse. Die Parts: Gabel Manitou R7, Scheibenbremsen Hayes El Camino, vorne mit 200er Scheibe.
Die Bremse wurde vom Händler 2 mal neu eingestellt, beim 2. Versuch hat er einen kmpl. neuen Bremssattel eingebaut. Es hat alles nichts genutzt, bereits nach wenigen Kilometern bin ich auf dem Radweg mit meiner "Schleifmaschine" richtig aufgefallen, klingeln überflüssig...
Dann hat er das Bike direkt zu Centurion nach Magstadt gebracht. Als ich das Bike nach 1 Woche zurück bekam, war vorne eine 180er Scheibe eingebaut und (angeblich ein neuer Bremssattel eingebaut ?) Das hat sich auf der ersten Testfahrt auch sehr gut angehört, lediglich in einigen Passagen war ein leichtes, akzeptables und sicherlich normales Schleifgeräusch zu hören. Das gab Hoffnung! Gestern, auf einer 65 km Tour ging´s nach ungefähr 35 km wieder los (warum erst dann?). Diesmal sind meine ganze ADFC-Gruppe Zeugen, es ist zum verrückt werden.
Es hat den Anschein, dass die Bremsaufnahme an der Gabel nicht exact 100%ig rechtwinklig zur Radachse steht, der Bremssattel scheint ganz leicht nach außen steht. Die neue Bremsscheibe selbst läuft taumelfrei.
Was soll/kann ich machen? Zurück geben möchte ich das Bike auf keinen Fall, weiterhin so rumfahren natürlich auch nicht und die wöchentliche Fahrt zu meinem Bikehändler geht mir langsam auch auf die Nerven...
Hat jemad einen Tipp wie sich das geschilderte Problem vieleicht doch noch lösen läßt ? Selbst rumschrauben ist eigentlich auch nicht angesagt, es ist ja noch Garantie auf dem MTB.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten - vieleicht wird´s doch noch eine schöner Radsommer ....


----------



## Bozopelli (7. Mai 2007)

Da du das Rumschrauben selber ausschliesst, wobei das die Garantie wohl kaum betreffen dürfte, bleibt dir nur der erneute Gang zum Händler.

Der soll mal überprüfen, ob die Aufnahme der Gabel wie du selbst sagst, senkrecht zur Radachse ist.

Überprüf auch mal ob das Vorderrad fest genug eingespannt ist oder ob es sich im Ausfallende der Gabel verschobnen hat und etwas quer steht...

Da gibt es manigfaltige Fehlermöglichkeiten und ne Ferndiagnose ist schwer.


----------



## CubeeDoo (7. August 2007)

Nix gegen CUBE aber der Herr Schwall übertreibt meiner Meinung nach ein wenig 

Ich würde immer wieder zuerst in diesem Forum Rat suchen, bevor ich zum Händler fahre. Der Händler ist ein Mensch der ein paar Gründe für ne schleifende Bremse kennt und sich die Problembehebung wohlmöglich noch bezahlen lässt.

Wenn man sich hier informiert, bekommt man von gaaanz gaaanz vielen Leuten Tipps und Anleitung wie so ein Problem zu beheben ist. So lerne ich wie ich es selbst repariere und lerne somit mein Rad besser kennen.

Was ist also falsch daran hier um Hilfe zu bitten? 

Zum Händler gehe ich höchstens noch zum Ölwechsel von meiner Magura, weil ich mich da noch nich rantraue. Was ich aber demnächst mal selbst in Angriff nehmen möchte.


----------

